# Warn Power Pivot



## JCGERB (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone have the Warn Power Pivot?


----------



## buzz (Nov 25, 2008)

haven't used one but I have thought about it

check out this web page for info on it
http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/images/1132/76973A0_ps.pdf

Buzz


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

JCGERB;646667 said:


> Anyone have the Warn Power Pivot?


Not a Warn but a Moose, works great.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I want one for my 60" blade on my Grizzly.


----------



## lowcostlawns (Nov 30, 2007)

I talked with a guy @ Montanajacks.com and he said they tested the product years ago before it went on the market... Apparently, it is crazy cool..


----------



## lowcostlawns (Nov 30, 2007)

How do the moose products fare to warn...


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

skywagon 

I do not see a power pivot availble by Moose. Did you by the Warn and adapte it to the Moose plow? If so how? Thanks


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Outty330;661109 said:


> skywagon
> 
> I do not see a power pivot availble by Moose. Did you by the Warn and adapte it to the Moose plow? If so how? Thanks


Hi Outty! The actuator was made by American actuator for Moose, they sold for $499, I looked at these for a few years and thought it was too much $$$. In 2004 when I got my Rancher I saw an add on Craigs List that an outfit in MN was haveing a closeout on them and I should have bought at least five lol. Paid $150 new. I have been extremly satisfied
with the product. I went to the American site and they have been bought out by another firm and here is the link, you may be able to buy directly from them.

http://www.hydramotion.net/ ussmileyflag


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Sky wagon, I got this 
darn it got my replay all typed up and posted and you already posted.
Sublime responding,

Skywagon and a kit from a company called american MFG they also make the eagle plow's

It is for Power angle on the Moose Plows I just installed one of there kits for my Moose plow on Sunday night.

It works great I had a few hiccups the first time I plowed with it but I plowed 3" of snow last night on my 3 drives and it work fine the whole time. came uplugged once. I need to secure the plug for it.

I got mine from ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260200745631&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&viewitem=

yes a bit pricey also I have found them here
http://www.onlyatv.com/eagle-plow-accessories.php

so there you go.

so far so good for mine.
Though I have sheared the pivot bolt 2x which is what it is suppose to due to protect the cylinder from bending.

sublime out


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks skywagon, $500 is alot o cash for a small actuater like that. You should have bought all they had could've made a fortune! LOL. I'll check out the site but unless I can get for under a couple hundred bucks i'll have to stick with the manual angle option.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;661179 said:


> Sky wagon, I got this
> darn it got my replay all typed up and posted and you already posted.
> Sublime responding,
> 
> ...


Hey Lime! yes that is the same as mine and I see they are still spendy! Wish I had bought 5 but that now is hindsite lol!!!


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Sublime68charge, but $400 bucks is more than I have in my Outlander330, plow included! But thats a long story. Anyway thanks for the quick responses I'm new here and found alot of info and help with my ATV and plow. Thanks again!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea I know I had to pay a full price for it. But I counted on 1 snow fall last year for my 3 drives that I due I had to change blade position 17 times in 3 hours of Plowing.

If I was only changing Blade position 3 or 4 times no big deal and I now have a soft cab for the atv as well that will go on soon and from what I've read about them its a pain to get in and out so I wanted to be able to change blade postion from the seat. 

so far so good with mine, I plowed last night and my only hiccup was the connection came unplugged down by the cylinder.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Lime writes:so far so good with mine, I plowed last night and my only hiccup was the connection came unplugged down by the cylinder. 




Hey Lime! Wrap the conector with electrical tape because snow and ice can unplu them.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea that is on my to due list. soon as I get the ATV back in the heated garage and get electric tape heated up to wrap it all up. but before that I need to make the funky U part and weld that up to the cylinder Pivot Point on the blade and for that I'll end up taking the Plow off the ATV so I can flip the whole work's upside down for welding.

Saturday I am hoping to find time to make this happen.

sublime out.


----------



## Italian Bee (Aug 25, 2008)

Im wondering if i can a power pivot or somethign to work on my glacier plow system i plan on buying?


----------



## whosnext (Dec 18, 2008)

Italian Bee;662198 said:


> Im wondering if i can a power pivot or somethign to work on my glacier plow system i plan on buying?


i added this actuater to my glacier plow system, the only problem i broke it yesterday when plowing (i hit a concret lip and the plow caught which tilted the plow forward and down ripping the plunger out of the actuater) trying to figure another way to hook up so if it happens again i wont rip actuater apart? any ideas? what do the road plows use?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

whosnext;681610 said:


> i added this actuater to my glacier plow system, the only problem i broke it yesterday when plowing (i hit a concret lip and the plow caught which tilted the plow forward and down ripping the plunger out of the actuater) trying to figure another way to hook up so if it happens again i wont rip actuater apart? any ideas? what do the road plows use?


from your pics it looks like you have the Actuater bolted right to the Plow frame so that if the Plow flips it puts pressure on the cylinder to try and go vertical

for my the Actuater bolts to the turning pedalstal and then the plow flips down but the pedastal stays on the horizontal plane instead of going vertical.

I would think if you got a U shape peice of channel Iron Bolted that down to the Plow frame 1 bolt snug with a lock nut but will allow it to rotate side to side and then drilled holes through the side of the U and bolted the actuator to the U it will allow the Plow to flip down but not try to put the actuator in the vertical. again lock nut the actuator bolt so there is freedom for the plow to trip.

I smoked a curb with mine yesterday now I don't have any movement of my actuator. Had to go back to the old Manual Pin system till I get it replaced.

sublime out and good luck

where did you get your actuator and what are the specs of it?
stroke length? holding force? cost?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;681843 said:


> from your pics it looks like you have the Actuater bolted right to the Plow frame so that if the Plow flips it puts pressure on the cylinder to try and go vertical
> 
> for my the Actuater bolts to the turning pedalstal and then the plow flips down but the pedastal stays on the horizontal plane instead of going vertical.
> 
> ...


Hey, Lime is rite, that thing needs to pivot or it will snap every time, both my clyinder ends are mounted with play to swival and not break. This is a pic, I will try take another closeup tomarrow after i plow as we got lots of snow comming again lol.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg


----------



## whosnext (Dec 18, 2008)

sublime68charge;681843 said:


> from your pics it looks like you have the Actuater bolted right to the Plow frame so that if the Plow flips it puts pressure on the cylinder to try and go vertical
> 
> for my the Actuater bolts to the turning pedalstal and then the plow flips down but the pedastal stays on the horizontal plane instead of going vertical.
> 
> ...


is it possible to draw picture of what you are talking about?

I bought it from these guys: http://www.surpluscenter.com.

6" STROKE LINEAR ACTUATOR and a CONTROLER, controller has 3 preset positions on it as well as manual adjustment.

Linear was $80, controller $56, extension harness $20 and mount $9. 107 lbs push pull and 500 lbs static


----------



## whosnext (Dec 18, 2008)

skywagon;681981 said:


> Hey, Lime is rite, that thing needs to pivot or it will snap every time, both my clyinder ends are mounted with play to swival and not break. This is a pic, I will try take another closeup tomarrow after i plow as we got lots of snow comming again lol.
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg


close up would be great


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I cant draw worth a crap so I try to explain my idea some more. 
On the Blade end or the far end of your Actuator Unbolt that end from your blade Rotate the end of the Actuator 90 degrees so that the Bolt hole is now in the Horizontal plane. You then take a U shape piece of Metal Maybe on 2" long. On the U Sides of the Metal drill a Horizontal holes on both sides and then bolt this to the end of the Actuator now the U peice is free to swing foward backwards to some degree. the Longer the Side's of the U the more it can swing fowards and backwards.
now in the Bottome of the U you drill another Hole and bolt that to your Plow in the Vertical Plane. Use locking nuts as you just want thing's a little snug but not super tight as the Vertical and Horizontal Bolts need to be able to pivot upon there axis in order for the Blade to work. The Vertical for angle the Blade side to Side and then the Horizontal for when the Blade Trips foward.

if you want I can fire up MS Paint and doe some 1st grade drawing. It wont be pretty but I'll give her a try.

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

whosnext;682794 said:


> close up would be great


Closeups of the way the actuator must be able to move freely like Lime says!!

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0698.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0697.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0696.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0695.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0694.jpg


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

you can buy an electric actuator at northern tool for $100 i was thinking of getting one and rigging it up


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

After plowing for the first time with my Warn plow, I decided to get a few other accessories. I ordered syn rope, markers, top flap and you guessed it, the Power Pivot.  
I'll post pics when I get it finished. 

After reading about it, watching the limited video's on them, I still wasn't convinced so I called. I talked to the guy for about 10 minutes about the rocker switches they use. Then asked about the PP. He said it will angle the blade while pushing snow without hesitation! He explained a few things about it that I wasn't sure on but after he told me he uses one on his OWN atv and what he puts it through, I couldn't help myself from ordering it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Well go figure. The shop I ordered it from called and said it's on national back order! WTF


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a warn power pivot on my 60'' blade. I would have to change my position 15-20 times on the lot I do. It works great and adds about 35 lbs to the plow to help keep it down.


----------



## harshaney25 (Feb 9, 2010)

What rope are you using to pick up your plow?


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

I use the 8'' warn synthetic rope. I didn't get a new roller I just fliped mine upside down and used it that way. Hasn't ruined it yet.


----------



## harshaney25 (Feb 9, 2010)

giarc01;1016879 said:


> I use the 8'' warn synthetic rope. I didn't get a new roller I just fliped mine upside down and used it that way. Hasn't ruined it yet.


I have snapped the steel cable about 8 times now. So i got a new quad and i figured i would try out the 8' synthetic rope. Snapped it 4 times in the last snowfall. The only thing i like better was it was rope and not the steel. I dont always have the tools to fix the steel properly, so i just tie it. I have to fish it through winch bars and the rollers in the freezing cold and i cant use gloves cause there too big, so the broken steel cuts my hands apart and the rope is just easier on my hands at that point. Has you or anyone heard of another rope. I also put on the bigger snow roller for the winch.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

harshaney25;1017187 said:


> Has you or anyone heard of another rope. I also put on the bigger snow roller for the winch.


take a 2" 10000# strap cut it to size maybe 6' put that on the winch that will hold up alot longer but may take some testing to make it work.
make sure you have a roller. 
STOP WINCHING IN BEFORE THE PLOW IS ALL THE WAY UP.
if you want to spend some money buy the mibar sytem.
make one like that system like that one if your handy.
JUST A FEW..


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

THIS VIDEO HAS A FIX FOR THE CABLE WEAR. MAKE SURE YOU MUTE THE SOUND OR YOU MAY NOT FINISH THE VIDEO.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

hansons glc;1017525 said:


> THIS VIDEO HAS A FIX FOR THE CABLE WEAR. MAKE SURE YOU MUTE THE SOUND OR YOU MAY NOT FINISH THE VIDEO.


What makes that stop the wear factor on the cable? It still has to get pulled in and it still is going to roll on the pulley and fairlead. The more bends the cable has to go through, the faster it will wear out and snap.


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1021670 said:


> What makes that stop the wear factor on the cable? It still has to get pulled in and it still is going to roll on the pulley and fairlead. The more bends the cable has to go through, the faster it will wear out and snap.


you have a good point. but "double-lining" is the best method to reduce stress and strain on the lines and winch motor. this comes from this site http://www.dodgepowerwagon.com/glovebox/snatch.html


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I can tell you now that a 2500lb winch will lift a 200lb plow assembly without strain to the winch. The use of a snatch block or looping the cable through a pulley isn't going to make any difference picking up a small plow. It's completely overkill. I will agree that using a snatch block or loop will reduce strain on the cable but in this app, the cable can easily lift the weight without using a looped cable and pulley. The cable killer is the bend it has to make in the same place on the cable every time over and over. It will flatten the cable and then snap.


----------

